# Hamster Drinking Lots of Water



## alvinguy

Hi,

I have a syrian hamster who will be 3 in January.

For the last few months he's been drinking an abnormally large amount of water, and has been urinating a lot more.

Because of his age, and a couple of other things I wanted to check, I took him to the vet, who was concerned with the water intake. The vet gave me antibiotics, but told me that if they don't work then I might need to think about having him put down (my hamster, not the vet!)

The problem is, I'm struggling to get my hamster to take his antibiotics. The vet got him by the scruff of the neck so he couldn't move, but it caused him a lot of distress and even then the vet was struggling. I'm not very experienced with hamsters and although I tried, I can't seem to get the hang of doing that. I've tried hiding the medication in one of his treats, and he takes some of it before he realises, but I wondered whether anyone has an easier way?

I was also looking for a bit of advice - other than the fluid intake my hamster seems perfectly healthy, he's quite energetic (although not as much as when he was younger), eats normally and is generally pretty bright. I know that it's hard to tell whether he's in any pain but the vet said there could be a number of things causing the fluid intake, some dangerous and some not. I don't know if I can bring myself to have a seemingly healthy hamster put down, but at the same time I don't want to think of him in pain. Any ideas?


----------



## polishrose

First thing that comes to mind is diabetes-have you tried giving him a diabetic hamster diet?Second thing-his meds-try putting it in a bit of yogurt  All my rodents love yogurt.


----------



## alvinguy

polishrose said:


> First thing that comes to mind is diabetes-have you tried giving him a diabetic hamster diet?Second thing-his meds-try putting it in a bit of yogurt  All my rodents love yogurt.


Wow, quick reply, thanks 

Yogurt sounds like it'd work, I've never heard of giving a hamster yogurt though. Is it just the unflavoured natural yogurt you give them? How do you give them the yogurt?

I'll look into a diabetic diet, thanks.


----------



## polishrose

I use the kids small yogurts like petit filous-just put a bit on a spoon, mix the meds in and let them lick it off-works every time.


----------



## peter0

I agree with rose, natural yoghurt always goes down a treat and is perfectly fine for them.

I'd say diabetes too but as you say she's a syrian hamster i don't think that could be the case as i'm not 100% sure if they can get it or not.


----------



## Guest

I hate to disagree but yogurt isn't the best thing to use for getting anti b's in, the yogurt can have an effect on the actual antibiotic.

It is best to use baby food or weetabix or rusks things like that to hide the drugs 

If hammy is just urinating more than usual and is fine in every other way personally I wouldn't pts unless he was suffering.


----------



## peter0

B3rnie said:


> I hate to disagree but yogurt isn't the best thing to use for getting anti b's in, the yogurt can have an effect on the actual antibiotic.
> 
> It is best to use baby food or weetabix or rusks things like that to hide the drugs
> 
> If hammy is just urinating more than usual and is fine in every other way personally I wouldn't pts unless he was suffering.


Ooh i never knew that! I've never given it with ABs just as a treat as the mice get the baytril in their water and the chipmunks get it by syringe. Will keep it in mind for when i have a fussier chipmunk who isn't well handled


----------



## Felixteteddys

Hi

You can test your hamster by yourself on diabetes. Here in austria you can buy pipi tests. We use a combur test from roche


----------



## The Hamster House

Excessive drinking of water does sound very much like a symptom of diabetes. If you feed your hamster treats it might be worth checking the sugar content of them - they can be quite high - even the ones that seem healthy.

As far as giving meds is concerned I've found that the best way is to use milk. I get the meds in a syringe and then top it up with milk. I told the vet I was doing this and she thought it was a good idea.

As far as the question of putting your hamster to sleep - well if he or she seems well and isn't showing signs of distress, then I don't think you should consider it. For my older hamsters I usually put them into a smaller cage where everything is on one level and they seem quite happy with that. I hope this helps!


----------



## mices4

I don't know much about hamsters, so please someone shout if they can't have it but do hamsters like malt paste? The one for ferrets? Lots of people use that for mice, they love it, and you can hide meds in it. 
The only way that works to dose my mice though, is to mix the baytril solution with a tiny bit of water and use the syringe to dot it on their fur, then put them in a carrier while they lick it off. If they get wet, they will groom themselves so they don't get cold. Too much water and it will just run off the fur, but just a little bit helps. 
good luck!


----------



## polishrose

I didn't know that about not using yogurt. I did try a rich tea biscuit and baby food but they refused both of those so I used the yogurt as I know they love it. If they need it again I'll try something other than yogurt.


----------



## Jowitch2

alvinguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a syrian hamster who will be 3 in January.
> 
> For the last few months he's been drinking an abnormally large amount of water, and has been urinating a lot more.
> 
> Because of his age, and a couple of other things I wanted to check, I took him to the vet, who was concerned with the water intake. The vet gave me antibiotics, but told me that if they don't work then I might need to think about having him put down (my hamster, not the vet!)
> 
> The problem is, I'm struggling to get my hamster to take his antibiotics. The vet got him by the scruff of the neck so he couldn't move, but it caused him a lot of distress and even then the vet was struggling. I'm not very experienced with hamsters and although I tried, I can't seem to get the hang of doing that. I've tried hiding the medication in one of his treats, and he takes some of it before he realises, but I wondered whether anyone has an easier way?
> 
> I was also looking for a bit of advice - other than the fluid intake my hamster seems perfectly healthy, he's quite energetic (although not as much as when he was younger), eats normally and is generally pretty bright. I know that it's hard to tell whether he's in any pain but the vet said there could be a number of things causing the fluid intake, some dangerous and some not. I don't know if I can bring myself to have a seemingly healthy hamster put down, but at the same time I don't want to think of him in pain. Any ideas?


Hi there

I too have a Syrian Hammy and he is getting on a bit now and he has been drinking more and peeing loads last few months..he is ok in himself eating normally and active ...well not as much as he used to be but moves around just fine and still fast lol ...im not sure what to do ...i bought some of the diabetes test strips but hard to catch a fresh urine sample...he does not seem ill at all but his peeing is concerning me and water intake


----------



## QuietRain

I have the same problem, minus the antibiotics. I'm wondering if it's about stress? My hamster was recently moved out of a negligent situation that I'd rather not discuss, but could it be trauma? :Bear:Beaver:Cow


----------



## QuietRain

Sorry, just wanted to add that, oddly enough, there is NO EXCESSIVE URINATION, only excessive drinking.


----------

